
The Top 5 Website UX Trends of 2012 | UX Magazine - Vilvaram1
http://uxmag.com/articles/the-top-5-website-ux-trends-of-2012
======
smitty29
Interesting that 'one page' design is one of the Top 5 Trends, but when
looking for examples, it's nearly impossible to find anything but sites for
web developers and designers, and/or marketers using the technique. Is no one
using this for commerce sites?

------
twiceaday
I feel like I am alone in not liking sticky navs. They completely break the
physical metaphor while cluttering the content; and I am still not sure of
what the benefits are.

